
Spot the Robot Dog Trots into the Big, Bad World - ycnews
https://www.wired.com/story/spot-the-robot-dog-trots-into-the-big-bad-world/
======
ycnews
"the software development kit is now publicly available on GitHub."
([https://github.com/boston-dynamics/spot-sdk](https://github.com/boston-
dynamics/spot-sdk))

